
Lessons From FarmVille: How Zynga Uses The Cloud - armored
http://www.informationweek.com/news/global-cio/interviews/229402805
======
valyala
Zynga knows how to use properly cloud-based hosting :) lwn.net recently
published an article about scalability with similar suggestion in the 'Cloud
Addiction' chapter - <http://lwn.net/Articles/443775/> .

